#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > آموزشی: معرفی و آموزش استفاده از بردویو ( boardview ) در تعمیرات بزبان ساده

## ali m.g

*با سلام و احترام خدمت همه همکاران عزیز و بزرگوار 

*
*ابزار بسیار کارآمد و راه گشای بردویو یا همون**( boardviewer** ) هنوز برای بسیاری از دوستان ناشناخته و از وجود همجین امکان خوبی بهره نمی برند 

که دوستان به حقیر واگزار کردن تا ضمن معرفی  . کاربرد و آموزش استفاده از اون رو در اختیار شما دوستان قرار دهم

و معرفی اون نیاز به ( ترجیحا ) ویدیویی داره و اگر نشد تصاویر گویا و کافی که در کنار توضیحات کاملا گویا و قابل هضم حتی برای کسانی باشه که تازه شروع به کار کرده اند

البته فرقی نمیکنه ولی ترجیحا هم بکارگیری اون رو با مین pc و هم با مین لپ تاپ همراه خاهیم کرد

لذا در این تایپک ( با توجه به وقت کار و تهیه تصاویر یا ویدیو ) فقط به آپ نرم افزار و یک بردویو مین لپ تاپ  ) بسنده میکنم انشالله تو روزهای آتی مطالب 

و آموزش مذکور در اختیار قرار خواهد گرفت

یا علی
فعلا
*

----------

*abbas136824*,*asghar611*,*edisone2005*,*farzad.*,*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*irannotebook*,*izeh*,*jaberaghidat*,*kazempoor92*,*mehrxad*,*mohasalman*,*mrparadox*,*msi6969*,*pars598*,*Reza elec*,*sovietiran*,*امیر سجاد*,*ساخر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## چهارسو

سلام مهندس جان.
نرم افزار مربوطه رو از کجا میتونیم تهیه کنم.وآیا نرم افزار دیگری هم هست که اگه اینطوره لطفا نام ببرید.اگه اشتباه نکنم این نرم افزار رایگان نیست و همچنین نیاز به وی پی ان داره واسه باز شدن سایت دانلود.درسته؟با این شرایط نرم افزار رو چطور تهیه کنم و همچنین فایلی جهت تست و آموزش نرم افزار.سپاس بابت وقتی که گذاشتید.

----------

*ghmb*,*mehrxad*,*pars598*,*sovietiran*,*ساخر*

----------


## ali m.g

سلام . دوست عزیز تو تایپک قبل آپ کردم که پر کاربرد هست و خیلی از فرمت یا پسوندهای برد ویو رو ساپورت میکنه البته انواع دیگه ای از نرم افزار بردویو تو آرشیوم موجوده و تو اینترنت هم همه جا رایگان همشون موجوده اگه سرچ بزنید حتما بهشون که رایگان هم هست میرسید .

*و از بابت آموزش ویدیویی برد ویو متاسفم تا حالا نتونستم جون لازمه اش این بوده از کارهای مختلف که با برد ویو متمایز تر از نقشه میشه کار کرد و بهره برد تو زمانهای مختلف تصویر گرفت و با یکپارچه سازی کرد و آپ کرد .که نشده 
قول دادم انشالله تا عید یا خود عید حتما تقدیم میکنم .موفق باشید*

----------

*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*kazempoor92*,*pars598*,*sovietiran*,*ساخر*,*چهارسو*

----------


## pedro121

سلام دوستان میتونید از کانال شماتیک ها برای دانلود استفاده کنید
T.ME/SCHEMATICSLAPTOP

----------

*ghmb*,*mohasalman*,*n3m*,*sovietiran*,*ساخر*,*چهارسو*

----------


## bamsi

سلام استاد. از اینکه یک تاپیک برای ارائه بورد ویو ها قرار دادید خیلی متشکرم
آیا شما بورد ویو یGA_p41t--d3p را هم میتوانید در تاپیک قرار دهید؟چون هرچه گشتم موفق نشدم
درضمن روایت و ورژن آن روی مادربرد نوشته نشده 
پیشاپیش تشکر میکنم

----------

*ghmb*,*sovietiran*,*ساخر*

----------


## hadiabc

> *با سلام و احترام خدمت همه همکاران عزیز و بزرگوار 
> 
> *
> *ابزار بسیار کارآمد و راه گشای بردویو یا همون**( boardviewer** ) هنوز برای بسیاری از دوستان ناشناخته و از وجود همجین امکان خوبی بهره نمی برند 
> 
> که دوستان به حقیر واگزار کردن تا ضمن معرفی  . کاربرد و آموزش استفاده از اون رو در اختیار شما دوستان قرار دهم
> 
> و معرفی اون نیاز به ( ترجیحا ) ویدیویی داره و اگر نشد تصاویر گویا و کافی که در کنار توضیحات کاملا گویا و قابل هضم حتی برای کسانی باشه که تازه شروع به کار کرده اند
> 
> ...


سلام
اقا متاسفانه هر برد ویویی به برنامه میدم اخطار میده هر ورژنی هم بگین نصب کردم دوباره همین هست.

----------

*sovietiran*,*ساخر*

----------


## ali m.g

> سلام
> اقا متاسفانه هر برد ویویی به برنامه میدم اخطار میده هر ورژنی هم بگین نصب کردم دوباره همین هست.


رانتایم ها رو نصب کنید ( اگه پک شو دارید بهتره اگه ندارید از 2005 تا 2012 رو نصب کنید  Visual C++ RuntimePack )
گرافیک بدرستی تعریف شده باشه

----------

*sovietiran*,*ساخر*

----------

